# Speed-painting gutters



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

Hoping to find an ingenious method for speed painting gutter/fascia boards. Right now we just brush them out.

This is what I'm doing tomorrow morning to see if it saves any time:

1) Have a guy on the roof with a drop covering 4 feet away from gutter, and move it along as I spray. The drop will be laid on the roof and tucked inside the gutter. 

2) Climb ladder with 2 guns, spray gutter/fascia trim color, spray siding with 2nd color.

3) Later, roll the bottom of the fascia from ground. 

What you guys think? Sound practical?


----------



## Neese's Painting (Nov 21, 2012)

SeaMonster said:


> Hoping to find an ingenious method for speed painting gutter/fascia boards. Right now we just brush them out.
> 
> This is what I'm doing tomorrow morning to see if it saves any time:
> 
> ...


How about a spray shield?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

SeaMonster said:


> Hoping to find an ingenious method for speed painting gutter/fascia boards. Right now we just brush them out.
> 
> This is what I'm doing tomorrow morning to see if it saves any time:
> 
> ...


If the soffit is going siding color, that sounds like a good idea about rolling the edge of the facia later to make the transition.

For spraying gutters, I like to cut a long piece of cardboard (can be notched for gutter fasteners) and just stick it down in the gutter to shield. It doesn't have to be a 2 person job then, as you just move the shields as you go.


----------



## Neese's Painting (Nov 21, 2012)

SeaMonster said:


> Hoping to find an ingenious method for speed painting gutter/fascia boards. Right now we just brush them out.
> 
> This is what I'm doing tomorrow morning to see if it saves any time:
> 
> ...


How would you roll the fascia from the ground?If your on the ladder why wouldn't you just spray it?!Just saying...


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

Neese's Painting said:


> How would you roll the fascia from the ground?If your on the ladder why wouldn't you just spray it?!Just saying...


Because the back of the fascia is body color and the bottom of it is trim color.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

Jmayspaint said:


> If the soffit is going siding color, that sounds like a good idea about rolling the edge of the facia later to make the transition.
> 
> For spraying gutters, I like to cut a long piece of cardboard (can be notched for gutter fasteners) and just stick it down in the gutter to shield. It doesn't have to be a 2 person job then, as you just move the shields as you go.



We have eaves and they always go body . 

Tried that before, maybe I'll give it another shot. It was just too much for me to mess with messy shields, 2 spray guns, AND back rolling roller....I could have a guy just do his cover up all along one side of the house, and I'm good for about an hour, just send him back up every hour to move 4-5 runners to another side of the roof.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

SeaMonster said:


> We have eaves and they always go body .
> 
> Tried that before, maybe I'll give it another shot. It was just too much for me to mess with messy shields, 2 spray guns, AND back rolling roller....I could have a guy just do his cover up all along one side of the house, and I'm good for about an hour, just send him back up every hour to move 4-5 runners to another side of the roof.


Don't back roll gutters. By gods green earth you are a fool if you do. 
If you can't shoot a gutter without getting it on a roof you shouldn't be the spray man. Unless you have some crazy steep pitch, the idea of drops or shields on the top of gutters is rediculous. You will have more error from shield build up or moving a wet tarp than by potentially dry dusting the roofs. I eat exteriors for breakfast. Common sense and OJT will get you there eventually. 


Yall really need some good role models.


----------



## GreenGuy (Feb 14, 2013)

What size ladder are you working from? I'd have to be staring down at least a 40 footer before I'd even consider dragging 2 guns up there as a time-saving/efficiency granting measure. And hopefully before I got past the 3rd rung I'd realize how dangerous what I'm thinking about doing is. Not only for me but for this poor sap on the roof jacking with drops and shiz. 

If you can brush them quickly enough why not just do that? Or if you can spray them while shielding just do that. But for goodness sake how is having two sprayers going simultaneously and you shooting them both supposed to save any real measure of time? 

Its just a gutter. Who gives a ship? If its reasonably high no homeowner can tell what your application method was anyway.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

Paradigmzz said:


> Don't back roll gutters. By gods green earth you are a fool if you do.
> If you can't shoot a gutter without getting it on a roof you shouldn't be the spray man. Unless you have some crazy steep pitch, the idea of drops or shields on the top of gutters is rediculous. You will have more error from shield build up or moving a wet tarp than by potentially dry dusting the roofs. I eat exteriors for breakfast. Common sense and OJT will get you there eventually.
> 
> 
> Yall really need some good role models.


not back-rolling gutters, siding gets back-rolled. Dry-dusting is what i'd like to avoid. White trim, red roof. Tarp would not be wet, it just had dry dust on it


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Yah just shield it if your worried about it. 

I'd consider myself pretty decent at spraying because that's all I do practically. But I still mask stuff off, if you get a rogue wind or something, then it's a done deal. 

Like the hard lessons I've already learned: Better be safe than sorry. Just buy 7 or 8 metal shields (investment in your company) and lay them out on the roof, then spray and move. Otherwise you'll be wasting a lot of time moving a tarp around or just 1 or 2 shields. 

Plus the other shields come in handy if you do it on a regular basis, so you don't really 'waste' money. 

That's what I would do. Good luck!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Rolling and brushing them goes pretty fast.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

Bender said:


> Rolling and brushing them goes pretty fast.


I agree, except my guy gets $20 per hour to roll and brush them and that's my whole reason behind this thread


----------



## GreenGuy (Feb 14, 2013)

SeaMonster said:


> I agree, except my guy gets $20 per hour to roll and brush them and that's my whole reason behind this thread


Now I REALLY don't understand lol. Seriously I'm not sure what this is in relation to. You want your $20/hr guy not bogged down on gutters? You want him to spray them so it will possibly take less time and you'll translate that saved time to money saved? I'm not busting balls here. I'm legitimately confused


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

Its OK green, we all get confused every now and then. No need to get emotional  

I'd like to eliminate my $20hr guy. We have miles of gutters lined up and I'm just looking for a new and unique way of painting them. OR he could be spraying gutters and body at the same time on the other side of the house. My point is, there has got to be a better way to paint gutter/fascia than just brushing them as they did 50 years ago.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Yall really need some good role models.


Signature worthy.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> Signature worthy.


Except he misunderstood the post. He think I'm gonna back-roll the gutters....and he gets over spray on the roof! I live 11 minutes from Microsoft headquarters. roughly 90% of my clients are programers. You think they'd miss over spray on their beloved roof? These guys don't miss a semicolon, pretty sure they'd notice any flaws in the painter's work.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If you want to do them fast spray them and shield the roof.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

If I keep reading threads like this, I'm gonna turn into a Steve Richards clone! 
Understand SR, I love your posts, but I don't wanna be ya. :jester:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Wait till we get to the down spouts.

....


----------



## GreenGuy (Feb 14, 2013)

SeaMonster said:


> Its OK green, we all get confused every now and then. No need to get emotional
> 
> I'd like to eliminate my $20hr guy. We have miles of gutters lined up and I'm just looking for a new and unique way of painting them. OR he could be spraying gutters and body at the same time on the other side of the house. My point is, there has got to be a better way to paint gutter/fascia than just brushing them as they did 50 years ago.


Some of us more than others. And me most often out of everyone! Lol


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Pull them, sand them, spray them. That gives you full access to the fascia, which always need a good scrub down and coat. 

Its about soivice, I tell ya, soivice.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Wait till we get to the down spouts.
> 
> ....


 LOL. I can't wait!


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> If I keep reading threads like this, I'm gonna turn into a Steve Richards clone!
> Understand SR, I love your posts, but I don't wanna be ya. :jester:


Thanks I think.
I wouldn't want you to be me either, Slinger...there are enough of us already.

VP were you kidding or not? I can't tell.

Never mind


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> Thanks I think.
> I wouldn't want you to be me either, Slinger...there are enough of us already.
> 
> VP were you kidding or not? I can't tell.
> ...


About pulling the gutters? We pull them more often than not on res repaints.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Steve Richards said:


> Thanks I think.
> I _wouldn't want you to be me either, Slinger...there are enough of us already._
> 
> VP were you kidding or not? I can't tell.
> ...


And there it is! Sometimes a puny mash of the thanks button just isn't enough. Gotta go the extra mile!:thumbup:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> And there it is! Sometimes a puny mash of the thanks button just isn't enough. Gotta go the extra mile!:thumbup:


Sorry.

I'm not gonna say anything else.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry. I had to scroll up to remember what this thread was about. 
Apparently it's about painting gutters with 2 spray guns. 
Down spout story to come later. :no:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

To spray downspouts...shield between it and the brick.
Mask around connectors.
Don't forget to move the shield as fast as the gun.
..and remember to keep your power washer handy.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

I like to remove the shingles, replace them with "spray shingles," and then return the originals when I'm done. 
Sometimes I just coat them with Vaseline and wipe off the overspray. 



:jester::whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

caulktheline said:


> I like to remove the shingles, replace them with "spray shingles," and then return the originals when I'm done.
> Sometimes I just coat them with Vaseline and wipe off the overspray.
> 
> 
> ...


Since joining this forum, I've learned that most of us in this trade are steeped in bullchit , from East to West and North to South.
We in the South have a special potent brand of said bullchit and I respectfully salute this post. :thumbsup:


----------



## GreenGuy (Feb 14, 2013)

SeaMonster said:


> Its OK green, we all get confused every now and then. No need to get emotional
> 
> I'd like to eliminate my $20hr guy. We have miles of gutters lined up and I'm just looking for a new and unique way of painting them. OR he could be spraying gutters and body at the same time on the other side of the house. My point is, there has got to be a better way to paint gutter/fascia than just brushing them as they did 50 years ago.


Does there have to be a better way though? And what qualifies as better to you? Barbers still use the same tools they did 50 years ago. I'm sure some of them tried double fisting the scissors and cutting two guys hair at once in an attempt to streamline their process. I'm not sure what their rate of success was using that approach but I can honestly say I've never seen a barber try it in my life. And I've come across some pretty broke barbers. 

I'd think the better way lies in the advancements in paint technology. That and just charging more money. I mean fruck, it's just a gutter. Lay it on and lay it off. Done and done. Who gives a shlt? Why are you so invested in reinventing the wheel on this job? Just get the sh1t on there the way you know how and put this house to bed.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> Since joining this forum, I've learned that most of us in this trade are steeped in bullchit , from East to West and North to South.
> We in the South have a special potent brand of said bullchit and I respectfully salute this post. :thumbsup:


The South is often under appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

GreenGuy said:


> Does there have to be a better way though? And what qualifies as better to you? Barbers still use the same tools they did 50 years ago. I'm sure some of them tried double fisting the scissors and cutting two guys hair at once in an attempt to streamline their process. I'm not sure what their rate of success was using that approach but I can honestly say I've never seen a barber try it in my life. And I've come across some pretty broke barbers.
> 
> I'd think the better way lies in the advancements in paint technology. That and just charging more money. I mean fruck, it's just a gutter. Lay it on and lay it off. Done and done. Who gives a shlt? Why are you so invested in reinventing the wheel on this job? Just get the sh1t on there the way you know how and put this house to bed.


Well said. :yes:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> The South is often under appreciated. :thumbup:


 And so are squirrel brains, right work?

kidding!

'night folks


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Since joining this forum, I've learned that most of us in this trade are steeped in bullchit , from East to West and North to South.
> We in the South have a special potent brand of said bullchit and I respectfully salute this post. :thumbsup:


"The West is the best!"


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Just paint em.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

SeaMonster said:


> Except he misunderstood the post. He think I'm gonna back-roll the gutters....and he gets over spray on the roof! I live 11 minutes from Microsoft headquarters. roughly 90% of my clients are programers. You think they'd miss over spray on their beloved roof? These guys don't miss a semicolon, pretty sure they'd notice any flaws in the painter's work.


I don't overspray roofs. gun angle, distance and operator control. And doenspouts are removed and shot on the ground. Ill paint a prince and a paupers house the same way. The correct way. 

VP, what kind of gutter sets do you have? Ours are seamless and the idea of snapping 90º angles has stopped me dead in my tracks. We remove them for wood rot but I don't think removing them is adventagous, just to do it alone. You are carrying the risk of flexing them out as well and creating a situation for improper slope on reinstall. I used to take them down but find the risk is not justification for the 1/2 " left uncoated. Between drip edge and original unexposed paint, I see gutter removal as no bueno por nada.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't even know what going on anymore lol 
u guys r serious about removing gutters to paint?


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

SeaMonster said:


> I don't even know what going on anymore lol
> u guys r serious about removing gutters to paint?


For the highest of really super duper high, high-end we will completely disassemble the entire exterior, siding and trim. Label and spray (with a hvlp) every board, all six sides, one at a time. It's the only way to go.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

We disassemble the entire house and ship it to China where it can be painted cheap.


----------



## GreenGuy (Feb 14, 2013)

SeaMonster said:


> We disassemble the entire house and ship it to China where it can be painted cheap.


Eh eh now you finally done fvcked up bltch and I caught you red handed! I KNEW you'd been disassembling them houses like that and shipping them off!! That's how come every time I have to go do rework on one of your Chinese imports I'm surprised that even though the house was built in 1990's its all covered up in damn lead paint!!!! 

I didn't bid them houses for RRP...I didn't know til I got there! Oh I'm a turn your @ss in to the county Monday morning!


----------



## GreenGuy (Feb 14, 2013)

SeaMonster said:


> I don't even know what going on anymore lol
> u guys r serious about removing gutters to paint?


I'm not criticising your approach to your numbers but how on earth can you dissamble someone's entire gutter system just to repaint it and still make maximum profit? I would imagine the home owner could just buying new gutters and have them installed for only slightly more than the cost of this 'service'. Really I'd be surprised if they couldn't get new gutters installed for less than what I can only imagine the cost of this aluminum refinishing venture is costing them. Plus I'd think actual, brand new, warrantied gutters would actually add a marketable appreciation to the homes value. 

I never knew people cared so much about some damn aluminum. I mean sh:t, when did just recoating them with a quality product that's applied using appropriate-to-surface standards become the sign of hack? Holy crap this industry is crazy


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

Thats my point green, no one cares about gutters, yet it takes a considerable amount of time to paint them.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

You two are trying too hard. Go ahead, come at me bruh.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn that Scot, always being so controversial

....


----------



## GreenGuy (Feb 14, 2013)

SeaMonster said:


> Thats my point green, no one cares about gutters, yet it takes a considerable amount of time to paint them.



Well... personally I wouldn't go as far as projecting my own value-based judgements onto any part or parcel of the customers property. It's theirs to value as they see fit and I couldn't care any more or less how they see fit to value it. To me it's just another element to be coated appropriately so as to satisfy the criteria of a professional job. Now if they specifically direct me one way or the other that's a different story. 

I have no idea what the dimensions and challenges this unique house offers you in regard to painting its gutters. But in my experience painting the gutters isn't much of a time-sink at all. Not saying they're quick and easy but I don't ever remember struggling to get some damn paint applied to some aluminum. Now I've definitely run into surprises when unhooking downspouts. But even then it's never been an issue. 

Actually I take that back, while I still maintain I've never had much issue painting a gutter any more or less efficiently than any other surface I'm also factoring in that luckily we've always had the correct equipment on the ones that would otherwise likely prove tricky. Specifically Im talking about having a lift.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Damn that Scot, always being so controversial
> 
> ....


Right? In lots of discussions here on pt over the years, I have tried to point out the difference between being a painter scrambling around to sell paint jobs as fast as possible vs being a paint company that offers deeper services and builds relationships. 

I haven't changed all that much. We still don't sell paint jobs, or try to see how much we can water them down. 

In fact, last week, we even did an interior clean and window/screen clean for an elderly repeat customer of many years. Not that we are the best cleaners, but because we have 10 years of history, the client trusts us to take care of things for them. 

Some painters will sit on here and complain all day long about customers and competition. Other painters will offer more diverse but relevant custom services. 

I haven't changed all that much, but man, this place sure has!


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Everything changes VP.
The older you get the more apparent it is. 
You don't have to like it. But you might as well get used to it.


----------



## GreenGuy (Feb 14, 2013)

vermontpainter said:


> Right? In lots of discussions here on pt over the years, I have tried to point out the difference between being a painter scrambling around to sell paint jobs as fast as possible vs being a paint company that offers deeper services and builds relationships.
> 
> I haven't changed all that much. We still don't sell paint jobs, or try to see how much we can water them down.
> 
> ...


Once on the job I helped the H/O tow his trailered boat out of muddy ditch. To make matters worse the trailer had a flat tire. 

On another job I helped this 60+ year old man set up a Facebook account. His family had been trying to help him for weeks but apparently I was the only person that didnt get frustrated by his lack of computer competence. 

On more than one occasion I've helped both H/O's and neighbors of the H/O's alike chase down their dogs that have gotten loose. 

I can keep going. I'm sure we all could. The problem is I don't know how I'll ever get all these services to fit on my business cards. Maybe I should transition into a microfiche business card. That would be cool.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Scot, do you have a technique for more efficient speed window cleaning?

You just have a high maintenance clientele that have the money to budget your services every year. :thumbup: dreamy

....


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

GreenGuy said:


> I'm not criticising your approach to your numbers but how on earth can you dissamble someone's entire gutter system just to repaint it and still make maximum profit? I would imagine the home owner could just buying new gutters and have them installed for only slightly more than the cost of this 'service'. Really I'd be surprised if they couldn't get new gutters installed for less than what I can only imagine the cost of this aluminum refinishing venture is costing them. Plus I'd think actual, brand new, warrantied gutters would actually add a marketable appreciation to the homes value.
> 
> I never knew people cared so much about some damn aluminum. I mean sh:t, when did just recoating them with a quality product that's applied using appropriate-to-surface standards become the sign of hack? Holy crap this industry is crazy


I don't know if you've priced new seamless gutters, but they are pretty spendy. Around here, there aren't that many hipped-roofed houses, so most of the gutters are straight shots and relatively easy to remove. We don't do that on all of our jobs, but will when the paint on the fascia is in bad shape. We can paint them on some horses, then re-install them.

Speaking of all this, when did painting the soffit in body color become acceptable? Is this another "East Coast versus West Coast" detail, like only "facing" the trim? It seems to be clearly driven by production, rather than aesthetic, concerns and still strikes me as a spec house detail.


----------



## GreenGuy (Feb 14, 2013)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Scot, do you have a technique for more efficient speed window cleaning?


I'd speedily sub that crap out in a most efficient manner



ewingpainting.net said:


> You just have a high maintenance clientele that have the money to budget your services every year. :thumbup: dreamy
> 
> ....


Eh, enjoy it while it lasts. Who knows how long it'll be before the senility wipes her mind of the spot you occupy in it. Or the budget she sets aside to pay for it. Or the contract lapses. Of course I'm sure you won't have any problem gently guiding her hand along as she signs the new and updated long term contract.


----------



## GreenGuy (Feb 14, 2013)

Gough said:


> I don't know if you've priced new seamless gutters, but they are pretty spendy. Around here, there aren't that many hipped-roofed houses, so most of the gutters are straight shots and relatively easy to remove. We don't do that on all of our jobs, but will when the paint on the fascia is in bad shape. We can paint them on some horses, then re-install them.
> 
> Speaking of all this, when did painting the soffit in body color become acceptable? Is this another "East Coast versus West Coast" detail, like only "facing" the trim? It seems to be clearly driven by production, rather than aesthetic, concerns and still strikes me as a spec house detail.


Funny you mention the soffit color thing. I noticed this year compared to last way more customers are ambivalent about their soffits color. Typically they'd like it to just go the same color it already is. Well half or more if them have been butchered in the recent past so you kind of just go with whatever the most prominent color of the failing paint is lol. It's weird. Like they couldn't care less. I'm in the Midwest by the way


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

GreenGuy said:


> I'd speedily sub that crap out in a most efficient manner
> 
> Eh, enjoy it while it lasts. Who knows how long it'll be before the senility wipes her mind of the spot you occupy in it. Or the budget she sets aside to pay for it. Or the contract lapses. Of course I'm sure you won't have any problem gently guiding her hand along as she signs the new and updated long term contract.


I don't have a clue in what your talking about

....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

GreenGuy said:


> I'd speedily sub that crap out in a most efficient manner
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, enjoy it while it lasts. Who knows how long it'll be before the senility wipes her mind of the spot you occupy in it. Or the budget she sets aside to pay for it. Or the contract lapses. Of course I'm sure you won't have any problem gently guiding her hand along as she signs the new and updated long term contract.


Nice.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Scot, just saw your review and pic in my local paint store. You invading? Just kidding it was in the Graco hand held sprayers brochure. Thats Nice!

....


----------



## GreenGuy (Feb 14, 2013)

vermontpainter said:


> Nice.


 no problem


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

GreenGuy said:


> But in my experience painting the gutters isn't much of a time-sink at all. Not saying they're quick and easy but I don't ever remember struggling to get some damn paint applied to some aluminum.


Painting gutter/fascia on 6 houses like this IS a time-sink. Specially since you already implied you are afraid of carrying equipment up the ladder and think working with drops on the roof is dangerous  Working for us, you would spend your day: climb 32 footer, paint 5 feet of gutter/fascia, climb down, move ladder, repeat for 9 hours.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

SeaMonster said:


> Painting gutter/fascia on 6 houses like this IS a time-sink. Specially since you already implied you are afraid of carrying equipment up the ladder and think working with drops on the roof is dangerous  Working for us, you would spend your day: climb 32 footer, paint 5 feet of gutter/fascia, climb down, move ladder, repeat for 9 hours.


Woof!

No ladders, ladder jacks, and picks?? Plus lifelines and harnesses, of course.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

You strap yourself to climb a ladder?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> And so are squirrel brains, right work?
> 
> kidding!
> 
> 'night folks


Not sure about that one.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

How difficult would it be to design a roller, shaped like a gutter? And a screen shaped like a gutter.....We only got the O gee type in Seattle area


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

61 posts on painting gutters! Awesome. Im curious........Is it better to go clockwise around the house or counter clockwise? :blink:Maybe I should start another thread? :whistling2:


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

or you could just spare us the reply button next time


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

SeaMonster said:


> or you could just spare us the reply button next time


I'm here to help :whistling2:


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

rude posts dont help


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

SeaMonster said:


> You strap yourself to climb a ladder?


I don't, but our employees do, if they're using a ladder jack scaffold high enough for OSHA to require fall protection.

It's a pain, but there are situations where we find it more efficient than humping ladders around all day.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Woodland said:


> 61 posts on painting gutters! Awesome. Im curious........Is it better to go clockwise around the house or counter clockwise? :blink:Maybe I should start another thread? :whistling2:


Always left to right! 
I guess that's counter clockwise, unless maybe you're in Australia. Ben will have to enlighten us on that one. If the toilets flush the opposite twirl direction maybe you paint gutters right to left down under.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Gough said:


> I don't, but our employees do, if they're using a ladder jack scaffold high enough for OSHA to require fall protection.
> 
> It's a pain, but there are situations where we find it more efficient than humping ladders around all day.


Rarely use jacks and planks anymore, but it sure is nice (and legal) having a safety line when you walk the plank!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Always left to right!
> I guess that's counter clockwise, unless maybe you're in Australia. Ben will have to enlighten us on that one. If the toilets flush the opposite twirl direction maybe you paint gutters right to left down under.


Damon, I have the utmost respect for your professional opinion and thoughtful approach to our industry, but I need to take this opportunity to inform you that you are full of s&@%. Right to left, always.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Woodland said:


> 61 posts on painting gutters! Awesome. Im curious........Is it better to go clockwise around the house or counter clockwise? :blink:Maybe I should start another thread? :whistling2:


Depends on the time of they year. I tend to start in the shade, try and out run the shade, and eventually chase the shade this time of the year. 

When it is cooler I reverse it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Always left to right!
> I guess that's counter clockwise, unless maybe you're in Australia. Ben will have to enlighten us on that one. If the toilets flush the opposite twirl direction maybe you paint gutters right to left down under.





Gough said:


> Damon, I have the utmost respect for your professional opinion and thoughtful approach to our industry, but I need to take this opportunity to inform you that you are full of s&@%. Right to left, always.


You guys are in the same general region, so yes call him out. :jester:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

If you mix paint and caulk (paulk) you could run them while you prep instead of when you paint.
Or maybe mix in some sanding sponges and spaulk the futters.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> You guys are in the same general region, so yes call him out. :jester:


It's just a 300-mile drive each way, so I'll wait 'til I have a longer list.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Gough said:


> Damon, I have the utmost respect for your professional opinion and thoughtful approach to our industry, but I need to take this opportunity to inform you that you are full of s&@%. Right to left, always.


I don't know, sounds like a lefty to me! No-one in their right mind would stretch their right hand over to the left side to paint. ;-)
And yes of course I paint with both hands too.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Damon T said:


> I don't know, sounds like a lefty to me! No-one in their right mind would stretch their right hand over to the left side to paint. ;-)
> And yes of course I paint with both hands too.


Only politically....


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

spray them , CARD board shields . take 2 for the bottom '' taped together '' and 1 for the top. repeat . 
Then reuse card board.. for spraying and patches ... crap run with the titan t2 
tip change fan patterns .


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Gough said:


> Damon, I have the utmost respect for your professional opinion and thoughtful approach to our industry, but I need to take this opportunity to inform you that you are full of s&@%. Right to left, always.


What if your painter's left arm is longer than the right? 


And yes he better be able to paint with both hands..


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

How about an electro staticy sprayer thingy. Where the paint only sticks to the negatively charged gutter? It's what we did on automotive grilles.

Tag that up with scaffolding and run forest run.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> spray them , CARD board shields . take 2 for the bottom '' taped together '' and 1 for the top. repeat .
> Then reuse card board.. for spraying and patches ... crap run with the titan t2
> tip change fan patterns .


That's actually a great use for the T2 tip. I'll have to remember that. I have a couple kicking around, I think I got em free.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

80 replies on how to paint gutters... 

Wow. 

But, prime first?

Discuss.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> 80 replies on how to paint gutters...
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...


OK, I'll bite: scuff sand with 3M Maroon, finish with acrylic latex to match trim (low luster, eggshell, or semi-gloss). Avoid solvent-based primers/paints, especially in areas with wide seasonal temperature fluctuations.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

How about you spray them.....no shield...no drop....I've been doing it for a few years now and never nailed a roof.....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I thought you just bought your 1st spray rig

....


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I thought you just bought your 1st spray rig
> 
> ....


No I have three smaller ones I use for residential......


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I think he was talking to me. Ok time for my will farrell old school moment:

The machines we used in the automotive industry to spray paint were robots with guns. The paint i believe was applied in certain stages (3 i believe). And it was surprisingly clean because they use an electrostatic spraying system.

I'm sure it was outrageously expensive, but if your painting alot if metal (aluminum siding, guttets come to mind) or even ABS plastics it would be justified.


----------



## Sherwin1394 (Aug 31, 2012)

You're making it too hard. Just use a RACX fine finish tip with a 2-4" fan. Even if you have a little skill with the sprayer you shouldn't need a spray shield or drop on the roof or any of that madness with that small of a fan.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I think in the future...all houses will have robotic painting arms built in.
Once every 3 years, the arms will automatically apply a coat of paint to the house.

..but I could be wrong.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> I think in the future...all houses will have robotic painting arms built in.
> Once every 3 years, the arms will automatically apply a coat of paint to the house.
> 
> ..but I could be wrong.


Robotic arms are small time what the ppl need is holographic program that makes their 1,000 sqft rancher look like a 6,000 sqft upscale 3 story home.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Sherwin1394 said:


> You're making it too hard. Just use a RACX fine finish tip with a 2-4" fan. Even if you have a little skill with the sprayer you shouldn't need a spray shield or drop on the roof or any of that madness with that small of a fan.


You a rep? Just asking because of the name. A x15 tip or a x13 at minimum for tip size. Elemental exposure should have proper mil build and a FF will not do it naturally and to do it that way would be a slow hand pass with even more overspray and bounceback than necessary.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry guys, there is no way I'm going to spray gutters without covering the roof. Just not gonna happen.


----------



## GreenGuy (Feb 14, 2013)

Why don't you just get a lift?


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Upsale a roof paint job?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> You a rep? Just asking because of the name. A x15 tip or a x13 at minimum for tip size. Elemental exposure should have proper mil build and a FF will not do it naturally and to do it that way would be a slow hand pass with even more overspray and bounceback than necessary.



I don't totally understand what you mean, but I think it relates to my problem with sherwin's method. 
There's probably a dozen easy methods to paint gutters with a sprayer, with and without a shield. 

Being specific to a case where the roof is a drastically different color than the paint, and metal or slate (not shingles). And also assuming a smooth sprayed finish is desired,(no back rolling the top lip, too easy) 

In these cases I have a hard time getting enough paint on the top edge, and not leaving skippers, if I try to spray the top edge with the outside edge of the fan pattern. 
This makes me want to spray the edge a little more towards the middle of the fan, to get more even coverage. Thus causing overspray if I don't shield. 

Are you saying that a larger orifice tip will make overspray control easier in this case?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

SeaMonster said:


> Sorry guys, there is no way I'm going to spray gutters without covering the roof. Just not gonna happen.


 If the gutters don't need to be perfectly smooth, like if they have been hand painted before, I will sometimes just spray the face of the gutter. Then back roll or brush it up on the top lip. This eliminates overspray over the roof, and still let's you take advantage of the speed of spraying.


----------



## Sherwin1394 (Aug 31, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> You a rep? Just asking because of the name. A x15 tip or a x13 at minimum for tip size. Elemental exposure should have proper mil build and a FF will not do it naturally and to do it that way would be a slow hand pass with even more overspray and bounceback than necessary.


Correct me if I'm wrong Para, I was under the impression that FF tips just atomize the paint twice rather than once to provide a finer mist as it leaves the tip creating less overspray while acheiving the same millage as it hits the surface. You're saying that the finer mist is more susceptible to elemental exposure (wind) creating more overspray? I can see the logic in that. Agreed it would be impossible to shoot a high viscous paint like DTM through anything small than a .013 tip without over-reducing the material. 

I am not a rep, but I do work for Shirley. Just an assistant manager thirsty for knowledge.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Sherwin1394 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong Para, I was under the impression that FF tips just atomize the paint twice rather than once to provide a finer mist as it leaves the tip creating less overspray while acheiving the same millage as it hits the surface. You're saying that the finer mist is more susceptible to elemental exposure (wind) creating more overspray? I can see how the logic in that. Agreed it would be impossible to shoot a high viscous paint like DTM through anything small than a .013 tip without over-reducing the material.
> 
> I am not a rep, but I do work for Shirley. Just an assistant manager thirsty for knowledge.


The first orifice in the FFT reduces the viscosity of the coating, allowing the 2nd orifice to atomize the coating more finely than a single of the same size would. 
I don't know why finer spray would necessarily relate to less overspray, unless because of the lowered pressure required. 
I will be painting gutters tomorrow. With a brush.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Damon T said:


> With a brush.


wash or toss?


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

caulktheline said:


> wash or toss?


With a 2.5" or 3" sash?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm thinking 3" Wooster alpha flat wall brush, but it will ultimately depend on what's in the van or toolbox when I'm ready to rock. 

Wash or toss? Definitely wash. On the customers lawn...... Ok time for a new thread. Where to wash your brushes? Actually a lot of the time we use a 3 bucket rinse & spin setup, dump the water down the toilet or take home and dump, but this lawn appreciates a little cleanup water.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I put DTM on my gutters. I've tried every system there is including just standing there and "wishing them painted" :jester: (Haven't got that one to work yet) I generally roll them when I can and can pretty much make them look like they were sprayed. If I cant roll them, they get brushed. But, that's just what works best for me.


----------



## miket (Sep 16, 2009)

Jmayspaint said:


> In these cases I have a hard time getting enough paint on the top edge, and not leaving skippers, if I try to spray the top edge with the outside edge of the fan pattern.
> This makes me want to spray the edge a little more towards the middle of the fan, to get more even coverage. Thus causing overspray if I don't shield.


A line striping tip might put more paint at the edge?


----------



## miket (Sep 16, 2009)

SeaMonster said:


> Except he misunderstood the post. He think I'm gonna back-roll the gutters....and he gets over spray on the roof! I live 11 minutes from Microsoft headquarters. roughly 90% of my clients are programers. You think they'd miss over spray on their beloved roof? These guys don't miss a semicolon, pretty sure they'd notice any flaws in the painter's work.


Bah! they miss plenty when it comes to windows!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Why is this thread still going? 

Xdid the op get the question answered?


----------



## Jasonthep8nter (Aug 7, 2013)

GreenGuy said:


> What size ladder are you working from? I'd have to be staring down at least a 40 footer before I'd even consider dragging 2 guns up there as a time-saving/efficiency granting measure. And hopefully before I got past the 3rd rung I'd realize how dangerous what I'm thinking about doing is. Not only for me but for this poor sap on the roof jacking with drops and shiz.
> 
> If you can brush them quickly enough why not just do that? Or if you can spray them while shielding just do that. But for goodness sake how is having two sprayers going simultaneously and you shooting them both supposed to save any real measure of time?
> 
> Its just a gutter. Who gives a ship? If its reasonably high no homeowner can tell what your application method was anyway.


I completely agree all the time it's gonna take to set-up two pumps up an down the ladder with not one hose but two to deal with is alot. I would just stick to spray the eaves an siding than roll an lay off the gutters plus it gonna be a cleaner job not to mention alot safer without having a guy stumbling around on a roof with a drop


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

So we started rolling upper gutters with 4 inch rollers. Leaves a pretty ugly texture but its up high. Goes very fast. We can roll the fascia and the entire gutter with the roller and it goes about 3 times faster than brushing them. Still brushing lower ones to produce a texture free finish, although I dont think my home-owners are concerned with this sort of thing. 

This is important tome because we do a ton of exteriors every spring and summer and darn gutters take up a lot of time to paint....Now I'm thinking about making a roller that is shaped like a gutter, and a roller screen shaped like a gutter...


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

What about climbing on the roof and using a paint mitt?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Just spray it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> Just spray it.


And make dat money!


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> And make dat money!


Make it rain Benjamin's !


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

you guys are hilarious


----------

